# New trapper and predator hunter in new York



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just getting in to predator hunting was looking for some help or tips on how to be successful and also started trapping any help would be great thank you


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT! There is tons of great info here. The thing I key in on most: Keep an open area with good visibility on your downwind side. If that is not right... I won't hunt that spot.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome! Like Dirty said try to force them into the open using the wind. Coyote calling can be tough with the woods you probably have there. As for trapping questions if you can be a little more specific I think we can help you out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT...


----------



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes this is Great site and yea it's very tough with the woods we have not to many open areas to hunt but I'll give it me best try!! As far as the trapping questions go any tips on how to place traps or any secrets you guys have would be great lol I just ordered some Supplies got duke # 2 traps,stakes,dye,wax,and bait and scent I can't wait to get some traps out there!!! When you guys have them trapped what and where do you shoot the animal a few people have told me a 22 to the head just looking for some opinions


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

The Duke #2's will work nicely for you. My advice is to read about Coyote sets. Most common are dirt hole set and flat set. Don't be afraid to experiment either, you may stumble across something that brings you a lot of fur. Keep in mind even the best made set wont catch a coyote that isn't there so find a spot with yotes and the more sign the better. If you think of any more specific questions just ask, someone will have good advice for you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tagout8787


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Where in NY are you?


----------



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks mick105 I did a little scouting yesterday because we had fresh snow and found a ton of sign from coyotes and foxes now all I need is my traps to get here they would have been here today but I guess ups isn't making deliveries just my luck lol!!!!! One more question I have is I heard I am supposed to let the trap rust a little before I dye and wax it is this true? Thanks for the help guys and I am located in rockland county ny about 45 mins from new York city


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess you dont have to have but to do it right you will need to. They will last longer if you do it right and take care of them. The rust helps the dye adhere to the trap and the the wax will speed up the trap. Plus if you just set them out the dogs will smell the oil on the trap and not work the set.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

For right now you can clean the trap oil off and use them this season, by next season you will more than likely have a nice coat of rust for waxing and dying. To clean them you can just use Dawn dish soap or some kind of soap with a de greasing agent.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I would make sure whatever you use to clean them is scent free. all k9s have a very good nose and they will smell the soap. Speaking from exp. Try just boiling them to remove oil and then you shouldnt hav to worry bout sent left on trap.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Correct me if im wrong but can't you boil them in baking soda to remove odors?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I have never heard of using baking soda to remove odors, I am not saying it wouldn't work. I have boiled snares in baking soda to remove the shine from the cable and give them a more "dull" looking appearance.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe thats what I'm thinking. That and I know my dad washes his rubber boots with baking soda and water before each deer season for scent control. So who knows what I'm talking about; Don't try and guess, just ignore me :nut:


----------



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys I have heard of using the dawn dish soap now I have snow and frozen ground around me what can I do to prevent freezing of the traps and best way to set traps in my conditions I have heard salt and peat moss


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Beavertrapper just started a thread on that topic. Reading those posts will get you a good start. There are several ways or else I wouldn't pawn you off. Just use the search box in the top right corner.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome! We're glad you joined us.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you have a swamp near by, put your traps in a burlap bag, wire it closed and put them in the swamp for a few days, they will rust, rinse them off, and boil in logwood trap dye, and then dip in trap wax...


----------



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks glad to be here I just received my box from f and t post and got all my goodies!!!!! Was wondering if I could use the dawn dish soap and clean them in my sink there really isn't a lot of oil on them so hoping some hot water and the soap will clean them up


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Should you ask the wife that question???


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah don't let the first time you do the dishes be your traps..... Best advice you will probably get on subject....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

ahhhhh, just ask the wife to do it for you ! LOL


----------



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks guys wife walked in as I was putting them in sink she just laughed at me and kept going Lol traps are getting a little rust on them then it's some dye and wax and I am ready to rock


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

:welcome: Tagout8787


----------



## Tagout8787 (Dec 30, 2012)

Figured I would give you guys an update I finally got traps out last week havent got anything yet but 3 of my traps were setoff when I went to check them one of the traps has turkey feathers all around it so idk if maybe they were digging around and set it off or what


----------

